# Will You Live To Be 100?



## MA-Caver (Nov 10, 2011)

My grandmother died last February at 100 years and a couple months. Remarkable and she was still sharp as tacks when I got to visit her the previous Christmas. A memory that I'll treasure for sure. 

This article shows possible clues if any of US will live to reach that century mark. 
http://health.msn.com/healthy-living/slideshow.aspx?cp-documentid=100281712&imageindex=1

Surprisingly I managed to list quite a few so ... who knows? 

What about you?


----------



## seasoned (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm in the maybe range also, Ralph. Like you said,"who knows". I still have a lot of things I would like to do, but what ever.


----------



## zDom (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm aiming for 120.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 22, 2011)

I have no plans to die.  That's for sucks.

But here's a calculator for the rest of you losers...

http://gosset.wharton.upenn.edu/mortality/perl/CalcForm.html

It told me:

Life Expectancy Results
Life Expectancy: 82.18
Lower Quartile : 74.12
Median Lifetime: 83.98
Upper Quartile : 91.53


----------

